
Google to include user names, pictures in ads: Here's how to opt out - joeyespo
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-google-ads-user-names-pictures-opt-out-20131011,0,419118.story#axzz2lgYmTLQj
======
Ssanders
I'm surprised this is opt out rather than opt in.

Ok, surprised maybe isn't the word, but shouldn't the default be the greater
privacy?

